# Killington 1/13...



## powbmps (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll be there if anyone wants to meet up for a run or two. Took advantage of the $50 Deal Grabber, so there's no backing down.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 5, 2010)

Will you be bringing one those bottles with you so I know who you are?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 5, 2010)

I could have my arm twisted if I do not go Thurs of this week.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 5, 2010)

SIKSKIER said:


> Will you be bringing one those bottles with you so I know who you are?



It's ma birfday so I'll be hitting the 20/20 hard!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 11, 2010)

Should be heading out from Bear by 10:00.


----------

